# Confused with depression? Someone help?



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey guys hope everyone's doing well.

Ok so here is my problem. Lately I have been feeling a little bit more down then usual, maybe a little bit of a unmotivated feeling, and lots of anxiety.

Now, the thing with me is I have a fear of mental health problems, so when I notice a symptom I become very anxious and feel like I am in a heightened state of anxiety (which is usually how I feel).

So when I noticed I was feeling down or possibly depressed I got hit with waves of panic and anxiety. "Does this mean I am depressed?", "Does this mean I don't enjoy life?" "Does this mean I am going to commit suicide?".

Before you tell me "GO SEE A THERAPIST" hear me out. I don't want to end my life, but because I have a fear of this feeling and of depression the worst of thoughts pop up. So yeah I might have a "suicidal thought", but it isn't like a thought that I intend to carry out or act on. Does this make sense to anyone?

I have to realize that I have Pure-O type OCD. And those obsessions are based on my 2 big fears: Developing schizophrenia and depression.

I can get out of bed, make breakfast, go to school, exercise and go about my day without it holding me back, So I wouldn't say I am severely depressed.

I currently take the following supplements:

- Omega 3 (3 1200mg pills a day)
- Sublingual B complex
- Phosphatidylserine (3 100mg a day)
- 5-htp (3 100mg a day)

I also take 0.25mg clonazepam a day which isn't nearly enough.


----------



## Alexis (Jul 27, 2011)

Jayd said:


> Hey guys hope everyone's doing well.
> 
> Ok so here is my problem. Lately I have been feeling a little bit more down then usual, maybe a little bit of a unmotivated feeling, and lots of anxiety.
> 
> ...


haha i see you're only twenty old. so am i, it sucks to deal with this stuff at such a young age. i really think you should try to take 20 mgs of fluoxetine. that's what has helped me that most and CALMED me down soo much. really, you should see a doctor to help feel more at ease. seriously, i can't believe i let myself suffer with such horrible anxiety for 4 years.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Alexis said:


> haha i see you're only twenty old. so am i, it sucks to deal with this stuff at such a young age. i really think you should try to take 20 mgs of fluoxetine. that's what has helped me that most and CALMED me down soo much. really, you should see a doctor to help feel more at ease. seriously, i can't believe i let myself suffer with such horrible anxiety for 4 years.


I'll mention is the next time I see my psychiatrist. Thanks so much I appreciate your post.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Life is like a pocket full of money which must be spent.
You will fear death, if you try not to spend your money.
This, because you will die with a pocket full of unspent money.
Fear of death can be fear of life in disguise.
So spend your money and have as few regrets as possible.
When your money is almost gone, you will no longer fear death.
Death is just the abandonement of a spent life.
This from one who only has a few dollars left in his pocket. lol


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

^ Thats kind of cool haha. Did you write that yourself?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Does anyone else think I am mistaking this feeling as more of a panicky/anxious state rather than depression. Because I am not really just "sad". Sorry if this is a dumb question


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Ah Jayden,
You think too damned much.







Again, you're too busy and active to be depressed. And if you are frustrated and maybe sad about how you're feeling ... DP, anxiety, vicious circle of thoughts ... well, believe me, that isn't clinical depression.

Clinical depression is very serious -- you can't get out of bed, you feel like you're buried under a ton of concrete (at least that's how I feel), you may cry, not be able to pay attention to things, not be interested in ANYTHING, and I mean ANYTHING -- TV, computer, going outside, staying inside, and you can have anxiety with depression. You don't have to have depression with anxiety. You would know if you were in that Hell hole. I've had that since I was a kid too. And as you know ... I'm still here!









What does your psychiatrist say re: this thinking? Seriously, and what is his/her diagnnosis of you... sorry if you said already. And this is an MD yes? I agree that the clonazepam is a low dose, but I didn't notice it kicking in for me for weeks. Maybe it was just me. It may be you're more of a candidate for an SSRI as someone said.

Of all of my mess of problems I would KEEP my anxiety and depression if the DP and DR would just go on their merry way.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks, I've been wondering yesterday and today whether I'm depressed, too. For me, having dp complicates things, since I have to speculate on these faint things that might or might not be feelings, and try to interpret how I'm doing somewhat from what other people tell me. I also get the obsessive thoughts about mental illness, that I've read are symptomatic of dp, so my new therapist's thought yesterday, that I may have some depression, has, of course, turned into my mind racing over how I "definitely" have it, will soon be unable to function, etc. But I am still functioning, and doing well, as far as I can tell, so it's probably okay. Hope it is with you, too!


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

dpsince2002 said:


> Thanks, I've been wondering yesterday and today whether I'm depressed, too. For me, having dp complicates things, since I have to speculate on these faint things that might or might not be feelings, and try to interpret how I'm doing somewhat from what other people tell me. I also get the obsessive thoughts about mental illness, that I've read are symptomatic of dp, so my new therapist's thought yesterday, that I may have some depression, has, of course, turned into my mind racing over how I "definitely" have it, will soon be unable to function, etc. But I am still functioning, and doing well, as far as I can tell, so it's probably okay. Hope it is with you, too!


Jayd,
Yes, I am the original author of the "pocket full of money" analogy of life. Scary, huh? That stuff just rolls off my fingertips. lol
Depression is like a respiratory illness. It can be the common cold, or it can be pneumonia. If you have to wonder if you are depressed, then at most, you have the common cold type. Even if you were to have the common cold variety of depression, it will resolve just like the common cold. It has no clinical significance to your health. Remember that your brain is designed to interpret the sensory input of your environment to help you in your life's journey. Try involving yourself in activities that focus your senses "outside of your head" and into the real world.
Spending too much time on introspection is not productive. Let your mind be the black box it was designed to be, and use it
to interpret your environment, as it was intended. Otherwise, you may make the observation that your brain is just all neurons and synapses. And, that is a scary thing to know, unless it is your goal to be a neurologist or biopsychiatrist.
Even then, you would be more intersted in the inner workings of the brains of others.
Stay grounded.


----------

